# Nectar/pollen timing



## Vashti1441 (Aug 7, 2021)

I am new to beekeeping. Purchased two nucs in the first part of June. Located on north Texas. Have had maybe a half inch of rain since July 1. Dry as a bone. Live on 60 acres of post oak trees, maybe 5 acres cleaned in the center for home site. Very few plants blooming but bees seem to be doing well. Foragers are coming in loaded with pollen. I have been feeding sugar water since I got them. How do I know they are finding adequate nectar so I can back off the feeding. Temps have been in upper 90s for several weeks.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

You need to network with other beekeepers in a similar environment.The best way to do that is join a local/state club.





__





Local Beekeeper Associations


Local beekeeper associations affiliated with the Texas Beekeepers Associations holding monthly meetings in your local area of Texas




texasbeekeepers.org


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Youll see them storing nectar in the frames so you can get an idea of how much their finding. Just remember if your in a dearth (little to none available nectar) & you are feeding them theyll think everything is ok & continue to raise brood because they think the enviorment can sustain the population, if you stop all the sudden & your still in a dearth they can starve. Just word of caution


----------



## Bagzi (11 mo ago)

I advise beekeepers to plant hazelnuts. Hazelnut that large amounts of pollen in January and February. I myself planted 400 hazelnut seedlings. And these days I see a large intake of pollen.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Bagzi said:


> I advise beekeepers to plant hazelnuts. Hazelnut that large amounts of pollen in January and February. I myself planted 400 hazelnut seedlings. And these days I see a large intake of pollen.


Well that is interesting. We have thousands of wild hazelnut bushes around us, my husband picks them in the fall making sure to beat the squirrels. I am going to have to note their bloom time, the bee activity, and the colour of the pollen this spring.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Bagzi said:


> I advise beekeepers to plant hazelnuts. Hazelnut that large amounts of pollen in January and February. I myself planted 400 hazelnut seedlings. And these days I see a large intake of pollen.


Hazelnut trees may grow here, I don't know, will they bloom in Jan. & Feb. while the day time temps here are quite often below freezing for days at a time? It may just depend on your location. 
😎


----------



## Bagzi (11 mo ago)

ursa_minor said:


> Well that is interesting. We have thousands of wild hazelnut bushes around us, my husband picks them in the fall making sure to beat the squirrels. I am going to have to note their bloom time, the bee activity, and the colour of the pollen this spring.


Yes, and around me are a large number of wild hazel bushes. I have expanded this a bit by planting additional hazelnuts, which I grow as a tree. And the fruits are much larger than wild hazelnuts.
Of course, bees also visit wild hazelnuts and collect pollen.


----------



## Bagzi (11 mo ago)

Tim KS said:


> Hazelnut trees may grow here, I don't know, will they bloom in Jan. & Feb. while the day time temps here are quite often below freezing for days at a time? It may just depend on your location.
> 😎


You're right Tim, It depends a lot on the location, and for me, the flowering of hazelnuts has just begun due to the high temperatures. Hazelnuts will begin to bloom only when temperatures reach +12 ° C. For me, the temperature goes up to +16 ° C. I would like my bees to rest a little more in the hives, because now they consume large amounts of food, due to high activity.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Bagzi said:


> You're right Tim, It depends a lot on the location, and for me, the flowering of hazelnuts has just begun due to the high temperatures. Hazelnuts will begin to bloom only when temperatures reach +12 ° C. For me, the temperature goes up to +16 ° C. I would like my bees to rest a little more in the hives, because now they consume large amounts of food, due to high activity.


Great, you recognized my hint about location being very important information when it comes to bee keeping and the advice we offer to others....especially those we don't know where they live. I was hoping that might prompt you to narrow your location down somewhat in your profile.


----------



## Bagzi (11 mo ago)

Tim KS said:


> Great, you recognized my hint about location being very important information when it comes to bee keeping and the advice we offer to others....especially those we don't know where they live. I was hoping that might prompt you to narrow your location down somewhat in your profile.


Hi Tim, Of course, I added the location. I am from Bosnia and Herzegovina, it is a country in Europe. I don't know if you've ever heard for this country? It is a small country where beekeeping is very developed. Now I saw that the United States was set.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Yes, I know where it is. About 30 years ago, my wife and two daughters visited there. I know they talked about traveling through Sarajevo. I didn't know anything about bee here or there 30 years ago.


----------

